# New baby tegu won't come out of hide and has covered up entrance of burrow



## Talon1992 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I have a few questions about my baby tegu. He arrived four days ago from Florida, and I live in Southern California. He was happy and healthy when he got here, and seems to really enjoy his new accommodations. The next morning though I saw that he had covered the entrance of his hide, and I haven't seen himsince. Nighttime temperatures don't get below 80, and he has a basking area of about 110. he hasn't eaten yet and that concerns me. Although I have a read that it's normal for new tegu to stay hidden away for a few days, I'm still worried. I also read that it's very bad to dig them up as that causes trust issues. Any advice?


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Talon1992 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here and I have a few questions about my baby tegu. He arrive four days ago from Florida, and I live in Southern California. He was happy and healthy when he got here, and seems to really enjoy his new accommodations. The next morning though I saw that he had covered the entrance of his hide, and I haven't seen himsince. Nighttime temperatures don't get below 80, and he has a basking area of about 110. he hasn't yet and that concerns me. Although I have a read that it's normal for new tag use to stay hidden away for a few days, I'm still worried. Any advice?


Other than a hide box at mid-70s for reliefe, basking of 110-115 and ambient grading to 80s, I wouldn't worry. Might also be slowing down for thecwinter.


----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 4, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Other than a hide box at mid-70s for reliefe, basking of 110-115 and ambient grading to 80s, I wouldn't worry. Might also be slowing down for thecwinter.


Thank you very much! I'm just worried that he hasn't eaten anything. It's also too warm to hibernate right?


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Talon1992 said:


> Thank you very much! I'm just worried that he hasn't eaten anything. It's also too warm to hibernate right?


Well, daylength dictates it generally, and temp affects it more specifically.


----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks again! Sounds like I'll just give him a few more days and see what happens


----------



## beantickler (Dec 4, 2016)

Dont worry just yet... Mine comes and goes... If he is hungry he will come out and eat... just offer small amounts of food and water daily... Give him time to adapt to his new home and all will work out in the end...


----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 4, 2016)

beantickler said:


> Dont worry just yet... Mine comes and goes... If he is hungry he will come out and eat... just offer small amounts of food and water daily... Give him time to adapt to his new home and all will work out in the end...


Thanks for the advice! How do you offer yours food? I remember reading that babies should be fed in separate containers so you don't risk impaction from ingesting substrate (I actually lost a leopard gecko that way years ago). Also if you don't mind me asking after how long do you think I should be worried? Sorry about all the questions!


----------



## beantickler (Dec 4, 2016)

Talon1992 said:


> Thanks for the advice! How do you offer yours food? I remember reading that babies should be fed in separate containers so you don't risk impaction from ingesting substrate (I actually lost a leopard gecko that way years ago). Also if you don't mind me asking after how long do you think I should be worried? Sorry about all the questions!


I have a 10.5ft long enclosure so not all has cypress mulch... i put his food on a large plate and he eats whenever he feels like it. Also... its not just when young you have to worry about impaction... They can swallow substrate at any given time in there life... gotta just figure out the best method for your exact setup...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## beantickler (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh and length of time you asked... haha well mine just went through about a 2 month nappy with no food... He is happy and healthy now that he's awake again... they r very resilient lizards...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 4, 2016)

beantickler said:


> Oh and length of time you asked... haha well mine just went through about a 2 month nappy with no food... He is happy and healthy now that he's awake again... they r very resilient lizards...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Well that definitely makes me feel a lot better! I really appreciate it. If you don't mind me asking what kind of food do you leave out? Raw meat, eggs, fruit? And for how long? (Id imagine meat sitting out for a while wouldn't be good). Sorry again for all the questions!


----------



## beantickler (Dec 4, 2016)

Talon1992 said:


> Well that definitely makes me feel a lot better! I really appreciate it. If you don't mind me asking what kind of food do you leave out? Raw meat, eggs, fruit? And for how long? (Id imagine meat sitting out for a while wouldn't be good). Sorry again for all the questions!


Half a day... I used to put food in around 930am and remove by 8pm... I use raw ground turkey, cut up fish and a mix of berries and fruits... Calcium powder and some cod liver oil. Eggs are good but I never got around to trying them much yet. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## beantickler (Dec 4, 2016)

Also a reptiles digestive system is much different than ours... they r scavengers and will eat things that have been laying around dead for a day or 2... im not saying to leave food for a week by any means but 12 or so hours isn't gonna hurt it...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 4, 2016)

beantickler said:


> Also a reptiles digestive system is much different than ours... they r scavengers and will eat things that have been laying around dead for a day or 2... im not saying to leave food for a week by any means but 12 or so hours isn't gonna hurt it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thank you again for all the help. I really appreciate it and I know my tegu does as well!


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Talon1992 said:


> Thank you again for all the help. I really appreciate it and I know my tegu does as well!


Maintain updates.


----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 4, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Maintain updates.


How do you mean? Should I post to this thread when he comes out? Or did I misunderstand haha


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Talon1992 said:


> How do you mean? Should I post to this thread when he comes out? Or did I misunderstand haha


Post to this thread. Will be easier to follow how things are coming along if you'd like.


----------



## beantickler (Dec 5, 2016)

Ya this is a good thread to update... I wanna see pix of the enclosure sit up too... 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 5, 2016)

Sounds good! I'll post some pictures later tonight!


----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 7, 2016)

beantickler said:


> Ya this is a good thread to update... I wanna see pix of the enclosure sit up too...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Pics are up! sorry about the delay in posting. there is also a small heating pad on the left wall on the enclosure


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 7, 2016)

I like his hide, and he looks great. I guess you'll see from many other posts that he's already at a body size for a larger enclosure.


----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 7, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I like his hide, and he looks great. I guess you'll see from many other posts that he's already at a body size for a larger enclosure.


Sounds good. I'd imagine I should wait to see when he comes out though? It's been about a week and still no sign of him. I think it got down to 70 last night but I don't think that would induce hibernation?


----------



## beantickler (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow what size is that tank? You are in need of an upgrade and fast... He looks really nice and healthy for sure though. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 7, 2016)

beantickler said:


> Wow what size is that tank? You are in need of an upgrade and fast... He looks really nice and healthy for sure though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I believe the current tank is 30 gallons. But I have a very large cage that I'm in the process of cleaning out right now. It's about 6 1/2 feet long by 2 1/2 and 2 1/2. It's missing the glass though so I need to get some more cut for it. Truth be told I did I thought he was going to be a fresh hatchling when I got him, so that's why the cage isnt particularly large at the moment. But don't worry! He will be well accommodated once I'm finished cleaning the large one! I suppose I just have to wait until he wakes up/ comes out. it's been about a week so I'm not sure when that will be.


----------



## beantickler (Dec 7, 2016)

Time is a non issue right now... a 3 month nappy is common...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 7, 2016)

beantickler said:


> Time is a non issue right now... a 3 month nappy is common...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


So I'd imagine the best thing to do is keep up his regular lighting schedule and wait for him to make an appearance. And have the new cage ready of course. Should I still leave food out everyday?


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Talon1992 said:


> So I'd imagine the best thing to do is keep up his regular lighting schedule and wait for him to make an appearance. And have the new cage ready of course. Should I still leave food out everyday?


See how often he comes out by smoothing the dirt near his hide. Work it that way.


----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 7, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> See how often he comes out by smoothing the dirt near his hide. Work it that way.


Will do! I'll do that as soon as I get home


----------



## beantickler (Dec 7, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> See how often he comes out by smoothing the dirt near his hide. Work it that way.


Yup... good idea here... you will see footprints. I'm betting he is coming out briefly everyday just not while you are home...


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Talon1992 (Dec 22, 2016)

So it's been a couple of weeks and he still hasn't come out, ( I did the soil trick and so far no disturbances). So I think it's a fair assumption that he's gonna be down for a while. Is it a fair assumption that the fact that he went straight into hibernation means he is quite comfortable with his new accommodations? Also, how long do these little guys typically stay down?


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Talon1992 said:


> So it's been a couple of weeks and he still hasn't come out, ( I did the soil trick and so far no disturbances). So I think it's a fair assumption that he's gonna be down for a while. Is it a fair assumption that the fact that he went straight into hibernation means he is quite comfortable with his new accommodations? Also, how long do these little guys typically stay down?


Yes, he's fine. Duration depends on latitude and the individual. Make sure he has water and a basking light on a timer for a month, then tou can offer additional heat and longer "days". Some are down a month, some up to four. Some are in and out, others are uninterrupted.


----------

